# Figuration Mania!



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I learned this word last year as it pertains to music. It simply means that a melodic line ceases to be "cantabile" and becomes in the simplest sense of the word "notey"! Every great composer used figuration in one way or another, and is a typical way of sounding virtuosic. It's the fluff of cadences, the stuff of development sections. The Baroque and Classical composers were masters of figuration.

Do you like or dislike figuration? Show examples! I will start with a very simple one:

A bizarrely long/exhaustive figuration at 5:54 which I like to hear, but don't like to play very much :


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Anything by composers like Paganini, Weinawski, Vieuxtemps , Sarasate, ect...


----------



## hreichgott (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought figuration was always of one type or another? like, say, an accompaniment changes in measure 5 from slow triplet figuration to 16th note figuration.


----------

